# الغبار الكالدوني



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم 
هل يعلم أحد ما هو الغبار الكالدوني؟ وجدت العبارة في (هذا السياق) ولا أجدها في أي مكان آخر.
شكراً


----------



## تهاطيل

لا أدري لكن أقترح أن تبحث عن طرق إزالة الوشم بالإنجليزية ان كانت هذه اللفظة منها فستجدها وقد تكون محرفة.


----------



## إسكندراني

تهاطيل said:


> لا أدري لكن أقترح أن تبحث عن طرق إزالة الوشم بالإنجليزية ان كانت هذه اللفظة منها فستجدها وقد تكون محرفة.


حاولت دون جدوى  على العموم جايز حد يعرف بعد آن


----------



## rayloom

والله أعلم أن المقصود بها بلورات الكوروند، والتي كانت تستعمل سابقا في سنفرة الجلد.
حتى أن الخيار الآخر الموجود في الرابط هو استعمال سائل الآزوت، المقصود به النيتروجين المسال، المستعمل في الجراحة القَريَّة.


----------



## Arabic teacher

كالديونيا مدينة مشهورة بالغبار   حسب ماهو مكتوب في الرابط التالي   urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Caledonia&defid=5643056


----------

